# Our Airbnb adventure.



## Ronni (Apr 9, 2019)

We escaped for the weekend!

We've both been working way too hard, and it's not going to get any better for a while.  Between Ron's daughter's wedding, the renovations on the Master bedroom/bathroom, the kitchen design and planning, and the evolution of me moving in there, our schedule's going to be really tight for the next several months.  Amazingly, we found we had this one weekend totally free, and so I jumped o it and found out a sweet little cabin on the water out in the middle of nowhere ... our favorite kind of getaway!  

We went kayaking on the Buffalo river, pulling in at one point to relax, nibble on some crackers and cheese, and enjoy the sights and sounds of the environment




Turtles!


We cooked dinner over the grill.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 9, 2019)

We cooked dinner on the fire.

View attachment 64211
View attachment 64210

The scenery was gorgeous!!!
View attachment 64212
View attachment 64213
View attachment 64214


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 9, 2019)

Great pics...love the turtles!!

Couldnt see the pic of what you grilled though...


----------



## Ronni (Apr 9, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Great pics...love the turtles!!
> 
> Couldnt see the pic of what you grilled though...



Well crap. sorry.   I'll try and fix that when I'm back on my computer tonight!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 9, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Well crap. sorry.   I'll try and fix that when I'm back on my computer tonight!



Dont worry about...just looked like the turtles were your dinner, lol. J/K


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

Great weekend for you Ronni! Nice pics, too. The turtles were a great find.
I couldn't see your attachments either..... I wonder why that happens.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2019)

You certainly can find the nicest places. I hope you can get the other attachments to work.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 9, 2019)

Ronni said:


> We cooked dinner on the fire.
> 
> View attachment 64211
> View attachment 64210
> ...



keep gettin this message ronni ??   [Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator] but I can't find the administrator??


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2019)

OK let's try this again.  

Dinner over the fire.  Steaks and what's wrapped up in the foil is potatoes and onions, thinly sliced and seasoned, with butter and white wine, and it steams over the fire....absolutely delicious.  And the other one is zucchini and squash, halved lengthwise, also seasoned and buttered.  I wish I'd taken a pic of the plated food....it looked so yummy and tasted even better!


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2019)

And here's the promised scenery!

The eastern redbuds on the other shore were everywhere!  So gorgeous.


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2019)

Good pix.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2019)

Such a lovely place!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh what a lovely relaxing place Ronni..... .. fab pics


----------

